# Разное > Камбуз >  Как мыть молодую картошку

## Казанец

Появилась молодая картошка. Хорошо конечно, когда она крупненькая и чистая, но на базаре крупненькая и чистая стоит почти как клубника. А если очень мелкая и очень грязная, за 15 рублей килограмм? Тоже ведь вкусная, а мыть как? Чтобы потом песок на зубах не скрипел, отмачивал/мыл в четырех водах, а потом каждую тер капроновой мочалкой. Каждую! Взрослый сын узнал как я мучаюсь, и вздохнул: 21-й век на дворе.
Решение абсолютно гениальное: стиральная машинка "Биотон" или ей подобная, которая кидается в емкость с картошкой и водой и держится там, пока грязь не отпадет. Не за 10 минут конечно, где-то за час. Потом картошку надо промыть в чистой тепленькой воде, но механическую грязь оттирать вручную уже не придется, она вся отпадет сама и останется в первичной емкости.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Осталось теперь приобрести стиральную машинку Биотон - и золотой ключик у нас в кармане! ))))

А я для молодой картошки купил специальную рукавицу - она сделана из чего-то типа мочалки. Ничего так, гораздо удобнее тереть, а если картошка совсем молодая, то сразу и кожура счищается.

----------


## An-Z

Коллеги, вы таки меня удивляете! Губить стиралку ради каструлки картошки? Самая грубая мочалка для чистки посуды очень легко очистит её от нежной кожицы! Держите картошку под струёй воды и трите этой мочалочкой! Вам лениво так ухаживать за каждой картофелинкой или вам надо начистить ведро - воспользуйтесь бабушкиным рецептом - берёте специально обученый мешок (у неё это был старый мешок от муки, не большой такой) высыпаете туда картошку и кружку крупной соли. И перетираете картошку с солью в мешке.. мнёте-трёте минут 15-20, после чего извлекаете из мешка очищенную картошку.. Соль в мешке можно оставить, пригодицца...

----------


## Антон

> мнёте-трёте минут 15-20, после чего извлекаете из мешка очищенную картошку.. Соль в мешке можно оставить, пригодицца...


 :Eek: Непроще ли кого-нибудь подрядить на чистку картошки? :Biggrin:

----------


## Казанец

> Непроще ли кого-нибудь подрядить на чистку картошки?


Две последующие рекомендации предсказуемы:
- не проще ли купить начищенную-нарезанную глубокой заморозки?
- не проще ли сходить в ресторан?

----------


## An-Z

> Непроще ли кого-нибудь подрядить на чистку картошки?


Ну да, ещё проще купить сублимированную картошку, залил водой, перемешал и "наслаждайся"! ))))

А по сути, за 20 минут ведро картошки не почистите, тем более что чистить ножём молодую картошку варварство.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну и сразу простенький, но суровый рецепт для молодой картошки.
Отмываем от грязи и песка. Чистить не надо. 
Отвариваем в подсоленной воде до готовности.
Посыпаем тертой брынзой и резаным свежим укропом.
Едим.

----------


## An-Z

и чесночка мелко резанного..

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Селедочку забыли!

----------


## Казанец

> Селедочку забыли!


...а еще и водки пузырь, и нафиг она нужна эта картошка.

----------


## alexnvk

Самый удобный способ - мыть (точнее тереть) абразивной стороной губки для мытья посуды.

----------

